# Live or Die



## tri-terror (Aug 24, 2018)

Hey everyone.  Some of you guys may know me but a lot may not... I've been MIA for prob years at this point.  I would pop in on PM every once in a while but I have not posted much.
Life really has been kicking me in the teeth since about 2013.  It got really bad in 2015 though when my mother in law moved in with me.  It was like throwing a grenade into my marriage.  Long story short my wife left me last year and I've been moping around getting fatter instead of killing it in the gym.  Well that all changes now.

I've literally not trained in probably two years.  MAYBE a couple of sessions here and there.  But for serious, like maybe two.  SO I've got a long road ahead of me.  No plans for competing or anything like that.  I'm 40 years old this year.  I want to start by getting lean and see what kind of weight I end up at and go from there.
I'm 5'11" and hanging steady between 250 and 255.  I'll throw some pics up tomorrow or over the weekend but I'm pretty fat lol.  Easily 20% BF.  Only good news is I feel pretty good and my joints seem OK.  I still have a fair bit of muscle too.  My traps poke out of my tshirts still and my chest and shoulders have kept a lot of size.


----------



## custom creation (Aug 24, 2018)

Welcome back Brother! Times heals everything. As you already know, you have a good support group here, both personally and with aas! Glad to see you Back


----------



## tri-terror (Aug 24, 2018)

custom creation said:


> Welcome back Brother! Times heals everything. As you already know, you have a good support group here, both personally and with aas! Glad to see you Back



Thanks man, I appreciate it.

So starting off is gonna be kinda slow.  I've got like a bottle and a half of some sustanon rolling around so I'm just going to do 1cc a week of that.  Not getting crazy with the diet in terms of counting macros or calories.  Just eliminating junk food and sugars, focusing more on protein and healthy fats.  As I make some progress I'll have to get more systematic about it but this will work for a bit anyways.  I've seriously been drinking almost nothing but soda and energy drinks so I'll prob drop close to 1K calories a day from cutting that shit out.

training wise I've always done well with a little bit of LISS everyday for my metabolism so I'm going to at least go for a short walk everyday.  Hitting the gym with a HIT style program but with a higher rep range.  I'll be targeting 12-15 reps to try and save my joints.


----------



## custom creation (Aug 24, 2018)

It’s sounds like you have a pretty good plan! I’d love to see some good progress pictures!  I’m a sucker for the soda also, but when I cut them away I drop bf quickly!


----------



## psych (Aug 25, 2018)

O shit what up!!!!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Aug 25, 2018)

Welcome back TT!:headbang:


----------



## tri-terror (Aug 27, 2018)

Found a very sweet trail near my house that I ride on for some good cardio.  Went a couple times this weekend and it felt great.  Starting to feel like the old me.
The gain train is coming to town!  Lol


----------



## j4ever (Aug 28, 2018)

I remember you bro, that's a tough situation you went thru, but looks like you are coming thru the other side, you will be a stronger and a better person for it, good luck on you come back!


----------



## SRHealth-Serena (Aug 28, 2018)

glad things are getting better to you


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 10, 2018)

tri-terror said:


> Hey everyone.  Some of you guys may know me but a lot may not... I've been MIA for prob years at this point.  I would pop in on PM every once in a while but I have not posted much.
> Life really has been kicking me in the teeth since about 2013.  It got really bad in 2015 though when my mother in law moved in with me.  It was like throwing a grenade into my marriage.  Long story short my wife left me last year and I've been moping around getting fatter instead of killing it in the gym.  Well that all changes now.
> 
> I've literally not trained in probably two years.  MAYBE a couple of sessions here and there.  But for serious, like maybe two.  SO I've got a long road ahead of me.  No plans for competing or anything like that.  I'm 40 years old this year.  I want to start by getting lean and see what kind of weight I end up at and go from there.
> I'm 5'11" and hanging steady between 250 and 255.  I'll throw some pics up tomorrow or over the weekend but I'm pretty fat lol.  Easily 20% BF.  Only good news is I feel pretty good and my joints seem OK.  I still have a fair bit of muscle too.  My traps poke out of my tshirts still and my chest and shoulders have kept a lot of size.



Glad to see you back with us. Sorry to hear about your marriage, but sounds like your ready to move forward. You can do anything you set your mind too. Stay focused and dedicated and you will reach your goals.


----------



## srd1 (Sep 13, 2018)

Good to have you back man!!!


----------



## tri-terror (Sep 19, 2018)

Well things were pretty fouled up last weekend from the hurricane so I didn't get to do much.
I'm making some progress though slowly but surely.  Down into the 240s and starting to see some definition coming back into my arms.
Been trying to get a little cardio everyday.  Doing a basic push pull legs split at the moment.
Oh and I started training boxing and muay thai again.  Basically on my own but Im looking into taking some classes.  Its just hard with my work schedule.

I need some tren in my life lol!  Any sponsors want to hit me up feel free hahaha.  My receptors are fresh AF and I could really showcase your product!


----------



## SURGE (Sep 26, 2018)

It's good to have you back. It won't take you long to get back in shape. You look great in your avatar so you know what you are doing. Did you use a lot of gear in the past? If so how was going off everything? Did you regain your natural test?


----------



## tri-terror (Sep 27, 2018)

Yeah I've been off gear for a solid 2 years.  Real sporadic the year before those 2.
I should have had labs done but never did.  I feel like I recovered ok though.  I kept a lot of muscle and my dick still works.  I did change in body comp alot but I think that also has to do with being very sedentary and eating like shit more than anything.
Been on 350mg sustanon for a couple weeks and feeling a decent increase in drive and energy.


----------



## ketsugo (Sep 27, 2018)

tri-terror said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Looks like you already got it . People need to follow your plan . Drugs don’t cut you . Altering your eating training. Lifestyle does. Older the recovery may need but that’s individual. Actually many recent studies find that you can increase size without heavy weights just matter of how one performs sets. All sorts of methods of doing even reps slow up stop slower down , strip sets , preexaust. All create hyperplasia. Guys report oh I’m shrinking cuz they don’t get it . Heavy induced bigger fibers , extdended intense duration causes fiber splitting . So both can be done but you can save joints . It’s history of fighting that destroyed our joints in combo with weights but you can use B.B. as fountain. Of youth. I lived it


----------

